# KISMET'S KISS, a multi-award-winning fantasy romance!



## Cate Rowan (Jun 11, 2010)

Hello, Kindlers. I'd like to introduce my first indie novel, _*Kismet's Kiss*_. If you like lush otherworld fantasy, the clash of cultures, magic, intrigue and sexual tension that will curl your toes, take a look!

_In the desert realm of Kad, a deadly epidemic strikes the palace of Sultan Kuramos. Only a magical healer from an enemy land has the skill to save his royal household, but Kuramos never imagined the healer would be a woman.

Healer Varene finds her own surprises in Kad. She expects the sultan's arrogance, but not his courage or his selfless care of the ill-or the possibility that the epidemic is the curse of a vengeful goddess.

Kuramos's culture condemns Varene's mystical talents. Her presence triggers an insurrection, yet as he and the healer toil for a cure, he loses his heart to her. She falls for him as well, but how can she relinquish her homeland and her principles-especially when he already has a harem and his family may be cursed?_

The reviews have been fantastic.  Here's a sampling:

"_Kismet's Kiss_ is a magical, exhilarating, sensual delight. Lush exotic world building, riveting storyline, and strong personable characters set the stage for a rich and captivating story..." 
-_Smexy Books_

"_Kismet's Kiss_ is a must-read for all fantasy romance lovers."
-_The Romance Reviews_

"...Envelops the reader in a lush, exotic world of silk and sherbet, scimitars and precious stones... _Kismet's Kiss_ delivers an exhilarating reading experience."
-_SciFiGuy.ca_

"Magic, passion, and intrigue-_Kismet's Kiss_ has it all! Cate Rowan's uniquely compelling fantasy debut is set in a fascinating and fully realized world where danger lurks in every shadow. Rowan is definitely an author to watch!" - Alyssa Day, _New York Times_ bestselling author

_Kismet's Kiss_ has won three contests and was a two-time Romance Writers of America Golden Heart® finalist. It has also been *nominated for Best Fantasy Romance and Best Debut of 2010* by The Romance Reviews. More comments and reviews are available at its Amazon Kindle listing, where of course you can download a free sample.

UPDATE: There's an *excerpt* below in Reply #24.

_Kismet's Kiss_ is available at Amazon (Kindle and print), B&N.com, and Smashwords (see links in signature) as well as in the Apple, Sony Reader and Kobo stores. Thank you for taking a look, and I hope you enjoy _Kismet's Kiss_.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cate--

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book! It looks like you've been getting to know KindleBoards a bit.

(We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your profile signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

Just dropping by to say hello and that you've been tagged.....


----------



## CaraMarsi27 (Aug 7, 2010)

Welcome, Cate. Waving to you. I love your writing and can't wait to read KISMET'S KISS.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Ooh, Cate's writing is awesome...I can attest to that .

Congrats, girl...and good luck with this little jewel  

Sandy


----------



## Cate Rowan (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks again for the warm welcome, Betsy, M.R., Cara and Sandy. I can tell it will be fun hanging out at KB. Terrific place and so much happening.

(M.R., I tagged you back. Congrats on your first month of sales!)


----------



## Cate Rowan (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm dropping by to mention that _Kismet's Kiss_ is now available in all e-formats at Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/24898. Woohoo!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Cate - I'm about halfway through, and girl!  Fantastic.  Just had to say something   Plus I had to grab the Amazon link to share with some friends


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Just finished this - holy cow!  Awesome paranormal romance.  Seriously cool   Reviewed you on GR and Amazon and tagged you as well


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to announced that Kismet's Kiss is our next KB Book of the Day!


----------



## Cate Rowan (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for the announcement, Harvey!

_Kismet's Kiss_ has been getting some fantastic reviews, which I'm really tickled about. (I know, I should have been posting them in this thread--how does anyone know if I don't say anything?  )

So here's a sampling:

"_Kismet's Kiss_ is a magical, exhilarating, sensual delight. Lush, exotic world building, riveting storyline, and strong personable characters set the stage for a rich and captivating story filled with sultry romance, delicious humor, and tense suspense. A fascinating read that captured me at page one." - Smexy Books

"As a harem fantasy brimming with desire, enchantment and betrayal, I highly recommend _Kismet's Kiss_ to all readers who enjoy a touch of magic with their romance. In Ms. Rowan's world, the reader will find desire, deception and an intrigue-filled, surprise twist ending that is sure to please." - The Romance Studio

"Cate Rowan charmed me with her fantastic worldbuilding about the kingdoms of Kad and Teganne, where people lived hundreds of years and where science co-existed with magic...._Kismet's Kiss_ is a must-read for all fantasy romance lovers." - The Romance Reviews

"_Kismet's Kiss_ is a k-i-s-s-a-b-l-e read filled with magic, intrigue and romance!" - Cheryl's Book Nook

"...Envelops the reader in a lush, exotic world of silk and sherbet, scimitars and precious stones...._Kismet's Kis_s delivers an exhilarating reading experience." - SciFiGuy.ca

Aaaaaand there are 12 reviews at Amazon so far, with two reviews giving 4 stars--and the other *ten giving 5 stars!*

If you like otherworld fantasy spiced with magic and sensuality that keeps the pages turning, give _Kismet's Kiss_ a try. 

The links to sample and buy (at Amazon, B&N and Smashwords) are in my signature below. Thanks!


----------



## Cate Rowan (Jun 11, 2010)

Psst... Sexy new cover coming soon, as well as a print version.


----------



## Cate Rowan (Jun 11, 2010)

The print version of _Kismet's Kiss_ is done and is uploaded to CreateSpace-hooray! Unfortunately, it will still be a few weeks before it's available at Amazon.

I'll unveil the new cover in the next few days, once Amazon and B&N have it. Unfortunately, it could be another month or two before the new cover reaches the Sony Reader store, Kobo or Diesel, but Smashwords will get it very soon. 

Hope everyone's having a wonderful post-Thanksgiving Black Friday!


----------



## Cate Rowan (Jun 11, 2010)

The print version is *gorgeous*, if I do say so myself!  Amazon has even made a page for it, although it's not for sale quite yet. Soon, soon!

Here's the new cover:









WHEEEEEEEEEE! 

And of course it's already available in electronic format at all the places in my signature. Thanks for checking the thread!


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi Cate,

New cover looks great! Congrats!

Sanjiv


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

God, I love the new cover.  Well done!


----------



## Cate Rowan (Jun 11, 2010)

D'oh! Sorry I missed these comments. *THANKS*, Sanjiv and Arkali!


----------



## Cate Rowan (Jun 11, 2010)

Happy Monday, all! (Yeah, I know.  )

Just wanted to mention that _Kismet's Kiss_ has received yet another five-star review, this time from _Coffee Time Romance_. Here's a snippet:

"In a place where magic lingers and gazelle roam tame through gardens while women relax in jewels and silks, Rowan has crafted an enveloping tale with so much sexual tension that the pages are likely to burn your fingers as you eagerly beg for more. An exceptionally dynamic and powerful male character clashes with a well-rounded and conflicted female in this rich story of another world. An excellent, wonderfully written story, and I will look forward to more from this vivid storyteller."



Also, KB's own Arkali is doing a cool new interview of me for _The Romance Reviews_ (complete with mentions of C.S. Lewis's _The Horse and His Boy_, as well as polygamy...yes, there are logical connections, I swear, but don't tell the kids!). I'm not sure when the interview will be published, but the process has already been a lot of fun--as you might expect from Arkali.

Thanks for stopping by, and I hope you have a fantastic week.

P.S. Even though the Coffee Time review only mentions Smashwords, _Kismet's Kiss_ IS available for the Kindle, as well as at B&N and the other major online venues. Just head to your favorite online store or click the links in my signature below.


----------



## Cate Rowan (Jun 11, 2010)

You know, I always have the best of intentions of doing my weekly bump at a reasonable hour. So here it is on freaking NEW YEAR'S EVE, little more than 2 hours until the new year in my time zone-yep, good planning there, Cate, I'm sure tons of people are paying attention to the Book Bazaar tonight! LOL. Oh well.

Okay, let's see... _Kismet's Kiss_ had several great new reviews, including this snippet from the review at Digigirl's Library:

"Get yourself a copy of _Kismet's Kiss_ by Cate Rowan today, and settle in for a delicious romantic fantasy!"

Still averaging *5 stars* at Amazon (over 17 reviews now!), and it's out in trade paperback through Amazon as well as in ebook form at all the other online vendors (see my signature below).

Thanks for stopping by, happy reading...and HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Cate Rowan (Jun 11, 2010)

I hope everyone's having a lovely Sunday! Whew, it's been a long time since I updated... One of the reasons I've been quiet here at KB is that I'm working hard on a prequel, _The Source of Magic_. It should be out in late April (knock on wood, crossing fingers, Lord willin' and the creek don't rise).

As for _Kismet's Kiss_, it now has 22 reviews at Amazon, averaging 4.7 stars (W00T!). And here are a couple of the recent blogger reviews:

http://crazy-bookworm.blogspot.com/2011/02/kismets-kiss-by-cate-rowen-mini-review.html
My fave bits: "The world of Kismet comes to life the very minute you start reading, and will stay with you long after you're done." "If you looking for an exotic story with incredible depth and riveting characters, then this is your book."

http://www.pinkowlreviews.com/2011/02/review-kismets-kiss-by-cate-rowan.html
Fave bits: 
"...(An) ambitious, loose interpretation of _The King and I_..." "One hell of a romance."  And this: "Like many of the reviewers out there who spoke of Kismet's Kiss, we were wary once we got the whole picture. A man with six wives? Falling for a beautiful healer who believes in monogamy? Now how on (their) Earth would this work out? And would we even be rooting for it to? Well, it does. And we did. And it was beautiful." (Yes, I had a major moment of squee after reading that.)

I'm going to scurry back to editing _Source_. Happy Sunday-and happy reading!


----------



## Cate Rowan (Jun 11, 2010)

Happy Sunday, everyone! I'm having a 99-cent sale on _Kismet's Kiss_ at Amazon & B&N through next Saturday (March 5). If you're curious about a rule-bending and award-winning fantasy romance (two Romance Writers of America Golden Heart® finals and three additional contest wins), now's the time to grab a copy. And tell your friends. 

*UPDATE: * Ooh, I almost forgot. The review site The Romance Reviews is giving away 5 copies of Kismet's Kiss tomorrow, so feel free to head over there to sign up for the giveaway. (Of course, since the full price is a mere .99 at the moment at Amazon & B&N (or through Smashwords with this coupon: JP38C), if you don't want to wait, all the buy links are in my signature below.  )


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Cate--

Beautiful cover. I've missed seeing this thread before.  I'll be sure to check it out.

Dana Taylor


----------



## Cate Rowan (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks, Dana! 

And ooh, I just spotted your Indie romance novelists thread in the Bazaar. Looks like I have a lot of wonderful books to check out, including yours. *Cate fires up the WiFi on the Kindle*


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to welcome Kismet's Kiss as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## Cate Rowan (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you, Harvey!

Just to add a little something for the day, I'm pasting *an excerpt from Chapter Four of Kismet's Kiss* below.

*Background:*

Kuramos, the Great Sultan of Kad, must hide a dire secret from a court brimming with his enemies: a lethal epidemic has killed his Grand Vizir (Dabir ib Rubai) and is attacking the very heart of his own family. Aid is coming, but from someone he certainly doesn't expect...

*EXCERPT*​
The Kaddite nobles who pleaded their petty disputes before the sultan's court received only half of his attention that day. It was fortunate for them that half his attention was still worth a great deal.

Kuramos sat tall on the Leonine Throne, listening to a long line of opponents argue like jealous monkeys. He passed judgment and sentences, upheld honor and approved justified revenge. But the image of his son, lying so still and pale in the bed, never left his mind.

And neither did his awareness of the empty chair of ibis skins and feathers on his right. The chair that had been Dabir's.

Outside, golden sun baked the white domes and spires of his city. Even in the shelter of the marble palace, thick air weighed upon the jewelry-laden brows and necks of those present. Male servants in loincloths waved giant palm fronds, circulating the air as best they could, but sweat beaded the skin of the litigants and the other nobles watching from the tasseled carpets.

Attending the sultan's judgments of the nobility was a privilege reserved for men of high rank, an ancient tradition Kuramos privately thought bizarre. Who under Naaz's sun would willingly waste time on the bickering that pervaded such afternoons? But that was the irony. Kuramos wanted to escape but could not, while those without responsibilities here attended of their own accord. Even his foes.

Especially his foes. But they were always looking for a stumble, a misjudgment they could use to their advantage. Seeking out malcontents they could entice to their cause. And with petty cases like these, someone would always be dissatisfied.

"O Lord," the latest complainer shrilled as his forehead touched the floor, "I beg of you: please do not allow my neighbor to insult my family! Last week he built a fence that cuts off our access to our own lirrfruit trees! My cook can no longer gather our own fruits to brew for breakfast&#8230;"

Kuramos's hands twitched, aching to curl into fists. Tradition, indeed-ancient family conflicts and jealousies played out again and again, differing only in the details. Today Death stalked the corridors of his palace, yet here he must sit, pretending all was well. If he did not, if word of the illness reached his foes, the strength of his rule and of his very dynasty would be shredded by poisonous treachery.

And how well his enemies had already pruned that dynasty! They'd sliced off its leaves and branches, burned and hacked at it until only twigs remained to shake in the oncoming gale.

The goddess would have Her revenge at last.

"But O Lord," whined the neighbor who'd built the offending fence, "consider what he keeps from you: his own father sold me that land and those trees! A handshake sealed the bargain thirty years ago, and though I have permitted his cook to take fruit from our trees until now, it is within my right to fence my own property. Furthermore-"

At precisely the moment when the sultan knew he would burst a vein if he didn't wrap his hands around both neighbors' necks, a shriek echoed through the great hall.

Kuramos's gaze streaked to the open doorway of the antechamber and he shot to his feet, palming the hilt of the scimitar belted at his waist. His guards had leapt to attention at the scream, then relaxed at what they saw. Kuramos, however, remained in a fighter's stance as he took in the spectacle.

A splendid blonde in foreign garb wrestled with three palace guards for control of a well-stuffed travel pack. Her prudishly long skirts swirled around her as she gave one man an impressive clout across the chin. Adding to the confusion was Kuramos's own jencel bird, dive-bombing the guard who gripped the hellcat's squirming waist.

"You fools!" the woman yelled. "You'll crush them! Lay one more hand on that pack and you'll wish your life were over!"

Amazingly, the guards' faces reflected a curious mixture of contempt and&#8230;fear.

The woman turned toward the crowd of astonished courtiers but her gaze raced past them all to slam headlong into Kuramos's. The impact sent his pulse staggering. Eyes blue as cornflowers, and as cutting as tempered steel&#8230;

"You!" she shouted into the room. "Is this how you treat the Healers you beg to come to your family's aid? Call off your dogs!"

Murmurs shot through the room. The nobles stared at the disheveled and furious woman, and then their gazes rose to their sultan-some with horror, others with venomous pleasure.

But Kuramos's mind was already roaring like wind over desert dunes. The woman's indigo skirts were Tegannese in style&#8230; Gunjan, who'd been sent to fetch the Royal Healer of Prince Alvarr, was with her&#8230;

His jaws ground together. Aghast and furious, he finally understood the last words of Dabir ib Rubai.

"She" had come.

* * *​
Want more? Here's the Kindle link. It's also available at Amazon in print. Links for B&N and for Smashwords (all formats) are in my signature just below, and _Kismet's Kiss_ is also available in the Apple, Sony Reader and Kobo stores, among others. Enjoy!


----------



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

I've read Kismet's Kiss and it is a very good book. When I had to put it down, I couldn't stop thinking about it. Great romance with a wonderful subplot.


----------



## Cate Rowan (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you, Autumn! You just gave me a big smile.


----------



## Cate Rowan (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks so much, Kate!

Robin Ludwig of rldprint.com took my original design for the cover and made it fabulous. She does lovely work.

Your cover's very enticing, too. (I see we both love blue!  )


----------

